# Hi my name is Ken



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes yesterday, came as a complete shock as I was seeing my new doctor on an unrelated matter.
Doctor was scrolling through my notes then informed me I was diabetic as my 3 previous readings had gone over the trigger points.
He couldn’t give me any explanation as to why I hadn’t been given this information, I was sent for another blood test last week which confirmed I do have type2 diabetes.
I am really angry about this. Any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Drummer (Jan 24, 2020)

I have read of several other people in the same situation - no explanation given.
All I can suggest is that you now act to reverse the situation, and if you are lucky just by altering your diet you can get back to normal numbers.
Do you know your Hba1c number?


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I have read of several other people in the same situation - no explanation given.
> All I can suggest is that you now act to reverse the situation, and if you are lucky just by altering your diet you can get back to normal numbers.
> Do you know your Hba1c number?


It is currently 53 and has been for nearly 2 yrs, still getting my head round all this stuff. I can’t believe why I wasn’t informed about this high reading. Thanks


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

I have put myself on a healthy eating and fitness regime, hope I have the same success as you. Amazing achievement to lose so much weight.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 24, 2020)

Ah - not really bad - I was not diagnosed - not tested, until my Hba1c was 91 - but eating the same amount and type of carbs as when doing Atkins, I was no longer diabetic in 80 days, but then - I ought to have been all the time. Being encouraged so hard to eat carbs is very difficult - I was almost spherical (I probably lost more weight but I gave up weighing myself). On my way back from the surgery after being told I was  a very bad diabetic, I called at the butchers and ordered a whole hogget - a large lamb. I used the 'healthy' diet sheets to light the barbecue.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Kenaldo4817
A warm welcome to our friendly forum from another T2. I was dx on 53 too. There's lots of experienced and knowledgeable people here so if you want to know anything then please do ask and we'll do our best to help you.

Sorry to learn you have been diagnosed with T2. You're not alone ~ nearly all of us went into shock when dx (Diagnosed) Its quite a daunting prospect as we wonder what on earth can we eat to survive living with Diabetes. How awful for you to find you have Diabetes the way you did, it should never have happened. I'm understanding why you are so angry and quite rightly so. Try to put that behind you now and concentrate on tomorrow & thereafter.

If you don't already have a copy do buy the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. Availalable from Diabetes UK /and Amazon. It's a very informative book with over 1700 photos of a range of popular food & drink items. The *Carborhydrate *~ *Calorie *~ *Protein *~ *Fat *~ *Saturated fat *~ *Fibre values* are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo. Having all this information at your finger tips, in an easy to understand format, will help to give yourself greater control over your Diabetes. *Carbs *are our enemy ~ ie bread; pasta; chapatis; potatoes; yam; cereals; rice; white flour and root vegetables.

There's so much more that we can advise you but I don't wish to overwhelm you more than you are already. Oh, if you scroll down to 'Information' you will see the thread 'Useful links for people new to Diabetes'. Once in that thread, scroll down to Type 2 Diabetes. There's more info there for you to read at your leisure.

Do please stay in touch and update us as to how youre getting on. Glad you found us Kenaldo4817, good to have you on board.
Take care
WL

Edited to add: 'Apologies for the length of my reply'


----------



## Docb (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi kenaldo.  No need to be angry about not being told about your HBA1c readings.  One of the problems of fixing a limit on anything is that the limit can be treated as some sort of cliff edge.  Below it OK, above it, disaster.  Reality is that this is rarely the case.  The fact that your HBA1c is in the low 50's and staying there simply says that it is above a level where it is worth doing something about it to make sure it does not creep up to where you could finish up with long term problems.  I'm guessing that maybe you are in generally good health and not significantly overweight and maybe your GP wanted to make sure that the earlier readings were reproducible before suggesting you do anything. Could be just good medical practice.

One of the things that irritates me most in the modern world is that things have to be considered good or bad, safe or unsafe, perfect or disastrous, black or white.  Shades of grey are not allowed.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Ken - As @Docb says, yr excess risks for diabetes-related complications with an HbA1c are insignificant and the main thing for you IMO would be to work out how to stop it going higher and hopefully make it go lower.  

But in yr shoes I'd also be pretty p*ssed that I didn't get this wake up call from yr former doc at the time it became apparent.


----------



## Toucan (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello. So good that you have joined the forum, there is plenty of help and support here.
It is a big shock finding out that you have diabetes, and I understand that the way in which you found out, would increase this feeling.
I can still remember that big shock of first diagnosis although it was over 8 years ago, it really knocked me off my feet.

Please try to stay positive as there are many good solutions, but there is no ‘one size fits all’ and you need to find what right for you.
It sounds as if you are well on the way to getting this under control, well done.

For me it has also been  a healthier diet, and increased exercise, that has worked. As well as cutting out all the sugary things, I cut down on the carbs particularly the ‘white’ ones (white bread and flour,rice,pasta,etc ) and mainly eat fresh fish and poultry and have learned to love vegetables (although that took a while!). I also try to avoid to much processed food, and to include plenty of fibre some from the veg, plus seeds and pulses. There are many good recipes to make these things really tasty.

I would suggest starting by reading Maggie Davey's letter, which gives a lot of information on how this lady approached the problem.
It does all take time to find what’s right for you and adjust your lifestyle, but please be patient, it will be very worthwhile.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Docb said:


> Hi kenaldo.  No need to be angry about not being told about your HBA1c readings.  One of the problems of fixing a limit on anything is that the limit can be treated as some sort of cliff edge.  Below it OK, above it, disaster.  Reality is that this is rarely the case.  The fact that your HBA1c is in the low 50's and staying there simply says that it is above a level where it is worth doing something about it to make sure it does not creep up to where you could finish up with long term problems.  I'm guessing that maybe you are in generally good health and not significantly overweight and maybe your GP wanted to make sure that the earlier readings were reproducible before suggesting you do anything. Could be just good medical practice.
> 
> One of the things that irritates me most in the modern world is that things have to be considered good or bad, safe or unsafe, perfect or disastrous, black or white.  Shades of grey are not allowed.


Hi Dockb. Thanks for your reply, yes I am in general good health except for tiredness and a couple of stone overweight. I understand all the points you raised but I still think my GP had a Duty of Care to me to at least have a conversation as to what steps I should take to improve my situation. My 3 previous blood tests over 2 yrs were in the range of Type2. I think I had a right to know. Saying all that I’m confident with support and some changes in lifestyle I will turn things around.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Hi Ken - As @Docb says, yr excess risks for diabetes-related complications with an HbA1c are insignificant and the main thing for you IMO would be to work out how to stop it going higher and hopefully make it go lower.
> 
> But in yr shoes I'd also be pretty p*ssed that I didn't get this wake up call from yr former doc at the time it became apparent.


Hi Eddy Edson. Thanks for your response, I am now taking steps to turn things around, the funny thing is I never eat white bread, or pasta, never add sugar to anything. I always have porridge or whole grain cereal, eat plenty of fruit, veg, and nuts I thought my diet was quite healthy. I must admit though my downfall was chocolate, sweets and probably drink too much, Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Toucan said:


> Hello. So good that you have joined the forum, there is plenty of help and support here.
> It is a big shock finding out that you have diabetes, and I understand that the way in which you found out, would increase this feeling.
> I can still remember that big shock of first diagnosis although it was over 8 years ago, it really knocked me off my feet.
> 
> ...


Hi Toucan thanks for your response and all the information you gave me I certainly will be looking at things you have suggested. It’s such a minefield at the moment and lots of things to take in.I always thought I had a decent diet except for chocolate, sweets and probably to much alcohol. I have already taken steps to cut these things out out of my diet and hopefully I can turn things around and get back to a healthier position.


----------



## Docb (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, Ken, your doctor should have said something for sure, but it is not a disaster that he did not and you can put forward a case for his approach.  Whether it is a good case or not is open to doubt!  

At least in our practice I can see all my test results on line so I can make my own mind up about their significance and ask questions if there is any doubt.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Hi Kenaldo4817
> A warm welcome to our friendly forum from another T2. I was dx on 53 too. There's lots of experienced and knowledgeable people here so if you want to know anything then please do ask and we'll do our best to help you.
> 
> Sorry to learn you have been diagnosed with T2. You're not alone ~ nearly all of us went into shock when dx (Diagnosed) Its quite a daunting prospect as we wonder what on earth can we eat to survive living with Diabetes. How awful for you to find you have Diabetes the way you did, it should never have happened. I'm understanding why you are so angry and quite rightly so. Try to put that behind you now and concentrate on tomorrow & thereafter.
> ...


Hi Wirralass
Thanks for getting in touch and your advice, as you say there’s a lot to get my head round. I will have a look at the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER BOOK, at the moment I’m a bit confused what is good and what isn’t.
I’ve been told too much fruit can be harmful as it contains too much sugar,then others say eat as much fruit as you like. I’m still angry with my GP I still wouldn’t know if I had type2 diabetes today only because I seen another doctor on a unrelated matter. Hopefully given the right support and advice I can turn things around. My next bloods are due in May, fingers crossed I hope things have improved by then. 


wirralass said:


> Hi Kenaldo4817
> A warm welcome to our friendly forum from another T2. I was dx on 53 too. There's lots of experienced and knowledgeable people here so if you want to know anything then please do ask and we'll do our best to help you.
> 
> Sorry to learn you have been diagnosed with T2. You're not alone ~ nearly all of us went into shock when dx (Diagnosed) Its quite a daunting prospect as we wonder what on earth can we eat to survive living with Diabetes. How awful for you to find you have Diabetes the way you did, it should never have happened. I'm understanding why you are so angry and quite rightly so. Try to put that behind you now and concentrate on tomorrow & thereafter.
> ...


----------



## grovesy (Jan 24, 2020)

Not all surgeries allow access to online results.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenaldo4817 said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes yesterday, came as a complete shock as I was seeing my new doctor on an unrelated matter.
> Doctor was scrolling through my notes then informed me I was diabetic as my 3 previous readings had gone over the trigger points.
> He couldn’t give me any explanation as to why I hadn’t been given this information, I was sent for another blood test last week which confirmed I do have type2 diabetes.
> I am really angry about this. Any advice.
> ...


Same here last week. GP said “I’ll prescribe you these as they’ll be fine with your diabetes...”
“What diabetes?”

First thing I did was join this forum and I’ve found it invaluable. Read the posts that the admins point you to and buy yourself a blood glucose monitor. 

We are all different but we have common experiences that we can all learn from so pull up a chair, vent if you need to, ask anything, comment on other people’s posts, ask anything, and make yourself at home. You’re amongst friends.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenaldo4817 said:


> Hi Wirralass
> Thanks for getting in touch and your advice, as you say there’s a lot to get my head round. I will have a look at the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER BOOK, at the moment I’m a bit confused what is good and what isn’t.
> I’ve been told too much fruit can be harmful as it contains too much sugar,then others say eat as much fruit as you like. I’m still angry with my GP I still wouldn’t know if I had type2 diabetes today only because I seen another doctor on a unrelated matter. Hopefully given the right support and advice I can turn things around. My next bloods are due in May, fingers crossed I hope things have improved by then.



Have a read of Allen Carr Bad Sugar Good Sugar too as it’s very clear and a very powerful method of making you more mindful about what you eat. And it’s designed to help you kick the bad sugar habit.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Not all surgeries allow access to online results.


You're right there grovesy. It was only this afternoon when I was in the surgery that I asked to be able to see results of:  bloods; xrays etc but my request was declined. However I was informed that I could obtain a copy of said results if I so wish. If I so wish?!!! Of course I so wish!!!
WL


----------



## Felinia (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenaldo4817 said:


> Hi Wirralass
> Thanks for getting in touch and your advice, as you say there’s a lot to get my head round. I will have a look at the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER BOOK, at the moment I’m a bit confused what is good and what isn’t.
> I’ve been told too much fruit can be harmful as it contains too much sugar,then others say eat as much fruit as you like. I’m still angry with my GP I still wouldn’t know if I had type2 diabetes today only because I seen another doctor on a unrelated matter. Hopefully given the right support and advice I can turn things around. My next bloods are due in May, fingers crossed I hope things have improved by then.


You asked about fruit.  I was told a portion size is 80 gm and to restrict it to one or two a day.  I have found berries best for me, so I get frozen ones and measure out the portion.  Some fruits are surprisingly high in carbs - apples and bananas for instance - but the Cals and Carbs book will tell you.  Another thing I did was join a website that measures the cals, carbs, sugars, proteins etc of thousands of foods and keeps a running total by meal, day and week, so I know exactly where I am.  Best wishes


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Have a read of Allen Carr Bad Sugar Good Sugar too as it’s very clear and a very powerful method of making you more mindful about what you eat. And it’s designed to help you kick the bad sugar habit.


Thanks Colin


ColinUK said:


> Same here last week. GP said “I’ll prescribe you these as they’ll be fine with your diabetes...”
> “What diabetes?”
> 
> First thing I did was join this forum and I’ve found it invaluable. Read the posts that the admins point you to and buy yourself a blood glucose monitor.
> ...


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenaldo4817 said:


> Thanks Colin


Thanks Colin I’m still trying to get my head around it all, I feel totally let down by my GP practice. I have raised a complaint and hope to hear from practice manager sometime next week. I know I have to be positive and move forward which I am doing. It’s nice that I have found a good forum to get advice and listen to other people’s stories.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Felinia said:


> You asked about fruit.  I was told a portion size is 80 gm and to restrict it to one or two a day.  I have found berries best for me, so I get frozen ones and measure out the portion.  Some fruits are surprisingly high in carbs - apples and bananas for instance - but the Cals and Carbs book will tell you.  Another thing I did was join a website that measures the cals, carbs, sugars, proteins etc of thousands of foods and keeps a running total by meal, day and week, so I know exactly where I am.  Best wishes


Hi Felina. Thanks for your advice, I think I’m going to struggle with all this measuring stuff, I am currently eating plenty of nuts almonds, Brazil’s, walnuts etc. I’ve gone on healthy diets in the past and managed to lose a couple of stone this was more for vanity than health. I am determined to find the best regime for me to follow, and hopefully can improve my current situation.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Kenaldo4817 

Sorry to hear about your rather shock diagnosis. Hope you can begin to build trust with your surgery again - it can be very helpful to have the support of your GP/nurse to field questions and consider different options 

You’ve had some good suggestions here so far. Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for your,response, I went to see practice nurse yesterday she took a urine sample, blood pressure, and told me to make an appointment in May for more blood tests. I was also given some literature about diabetes UK, but no diet advice on what foods to eat and avoid. I will probably get more advice on this forum.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 24, 2020)

Kenaldo4817 said:


> I was also given some literature about diabetes UK, but no diet advice on what foods to eat and avoid. I will probably get more advice on this forum.



Food is a perennial question for newcomers here, of course... and while there are some obvious things that apply to pretty much everyone  (cutting out on biscuits, sweets, chocolate and sweet / sugary foods plus  minimising highly processed stuff) what can one as more of a surprise is that foods which are often marketed as ‘healthy choices’ can be anything but, depending on a number of inscrutable and highly individual factors, including the particular characteristics of your own unique diabetes, metabolism and gut biome.

So living with diabetes becomes something of a ‘food experiment’. Keeping a food diary can be very helpful, but the biggest help comes from getting hold of a BG meter and being able to test before and after eating different foods to work out the amounts and types of carbohydrates that suit your BG best. All carbohydrate (not just sugar) can have a significant impact on blood glucose, so it’s a matter of eating the types that suit your body best, and in amounts that your metabolism can cope with without a big spike in BG levels.

Alan S’s Test Review Adjust (https://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html) is a helpful framework to help you work this out for yourself. If your surgery are reluctant to prescribe a BG meter choices like the Caresens or SD Codefree have much more affordable strips for self funding.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 25, 2020)

Ken, just wanted to say you made the right choice to join this forum as you'll receive all the support & advice you need. We'll take care of you and accompany you on your Diabetes journey. Even when you get a handle on _your _Diabetes we'll still be here.

Have a read of: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker ~ and the sooner you order a copy of the CARB & CAL COUNTER the better. It's a Diabetics bible 

Also, ask your Nurse or GP if you can be referred to an Xpert Diabetes Education Programme if there is one in your area. (See link  below) The Programmes are all led by qualified health professionals. You can take someone with you for moral support if you want. I attended a six week course 1 x 4hrs per week and glad I did.
Take care
WL
Edited to add:~ www.xperthealth.org.uk.


----------



## Neens (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Ken, sorry that it has been such a traumatic start. This is a great place - lots of advice and support. I am only 8 weeks in - so still learning lots about Low Carb and T2 management. I used to be a fruit beast and worked out that I ate over 50g carbs of fruit most days on top of everything else. This is too much sugar for sure, natural or not. Berries are good and another option is to buy fun size fruit which will be lower carbs because the portion is smaller. The 5 a day thing is fruit & veg and as a diabetic most of that should be vegetable (especially good are the greens and most things grown above ground) - lots of great responses and info. sent your way on this thread. Small steps, it is easy to suffer overwhelm initially and for sometime after. 

My DN (Diabetic Nurse) told me to have 1 fruit a day and the other 4 to be veg. I can only manage half an apple or a very small one and bananas for me are a sometimes treat now and have to be small. It depends on you and your body we all have different glucose tolerances. Be guided by your professional team and trust good advice on the DUK website and anything published by NHS.


----------



## Kenaldo4817 (Jan 25, 2020)

wirralass said:


> Ken, just wanted to say you made the right choice to join this forum as you'll receive all the support & advice you need. We'll take care of you and accompany you on your Diabetes journey. Even when you get a handle on _your _Diabetes we'll still be here.
> 
> Have a read of: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker ~ and the sooner you order a copy of the CARB & CAL COUNTER the better. It's a Diabetics bible
> 
> ...


Thanks Wirralass. I have found some local diabetic classes near to were I live, which I will be getting in touch with very soon. My head is full of information at the moment I’m trying to decipher it all. First time I have been involved with any sort of forum, there’s a lot of nice people on here. Are you from the Wirral I was born and bred there now live over the water. Thanks


----------

